

Larry Page reportedly interested in building a better airport and a model city - lalmachado
https://www.theinformation.com/At-Google-CEO-Page-s-Dreams-Keep-Getting-Bigger

======
thomasfl
Seems like hell living in a city where every building, every public
transportation and every other infrastructure is owned by google. On the other
hand living in a big city with good public transportation, where it's safe to
commute by bicycle and the cars doesn't occupy much of the space on the
ground, sounds like heaven. The closest you get is Copenhagen, where 36% of
all citizens commute by bike every day, and the rest seems to take the
s-train. Urban sprawl is a huge source of waste, but it takes more than money
to solve the problem.

Sources:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cycling_in_Copenhagen](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cycling_in_Copenhagen)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-train](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-train)
[http://usa.streetsblog.org/2014/09/03/wowza-scale-maps-of-
ba...](http://usa.streetsblog.org/2014/09/03/wowza-scale-maps-of-barcelona-
and-atlanta-show-the-waste-of-sprawl/)

------
simonebrunozzi
Link to full article?

~~~
thomasfl
You need to subscribe to read the full article from the source, but there are
plenty of articles that cites the article.

